# PSE Carrera - string twist



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nobody?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

The Carrera is a somewhat short brace-height bow and can demand excellent form and fit to prevent the "wrist slap" you speak of. Verify proper DL and form and I'd bet you will fix that issue. The limbs are most likely OK.


Does it rotate during the draw or is the orientation of the peep not correct?

I'd take a look at how the twist are in the string and make sure you are moving the string correctly AND at both ends when you are trying to achieve proper peep orientation. At times when working on peep issues, adding or removing twist at only one end of the string will result in what you describe.....it moves again in a few shots. 

Other possible things to look at ...... Is the idler area on the string served? How big is the peep? Large peep sights can sometimes be tuff to stabilize in the first 100 or so shots. Excessive idler lean can at times cause a string to rotate a bit during the cycle as well.

Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! 

I am not sure the wrist slap can be prevented if the string is actually traveling to within an inch of the grip, but I understand what you are saying on form.

The orientation of the peep will be correct for some number of shots and then suddenly be 90* off after the shot. 

We have experimented with moving both ends of the string to maintain the correct twist and the peep still begins to rotate after 20 or so shots. In addition, we tried adding a couple full twists to one end of the string shortening it by 1/4" to see if a shorter string would help. This too resulted in peep rotation after a couple dozen shots.

One thing my friend tried was to grab the string and roll it the opposite direction while drawing the bow. Then he let it down and the peep was straight again. But this only lasted for a couple shots and then it went back to a counter clockwise rotation.

just feels like there isn't enough tension to keep the string from having a mind of its own.

any other thoughts, anyone?


----------

